# Albany, NY 4 NYSP girls that failed training



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

There are four black/tan females at my vets that need homes. These girls where going to be NYS police dogs and did not make it. At this time they can not go to rescue they want to adopt them out from the vet. They are all between one and a half to two and a half years old and just beautiful girls. I was able to meet Sasha yesturday and she is a LC girl who is just beautiful but has mild hip problems. I also meet Jazmine who has short hair and for some reason they did not think she was good with other dogs but I had to temp test another dog so I used her and she just wanted to play. PM me if anyone is interested as this is a very busy office and I am there twice a week so I can find out information if anyone is interested. I will post pictures of these two girls. and will try to see the other two next week. One is a sister of my Zoe and she is too small to be a police dog, and that is why she was returned.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

This is Sasha and she is much more beautiful in person.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

This is Jazmine, just a beautiful girl.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Where is the breeder? Where do the NYSP get their dogs from?

Just curious...


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

These dogs all came from the vet that they are now staying at until homes can be found. He breeds and donates some of them to the NYS police, some of their dogs are also rescued out of shelters. The best boarder patrol dog is a WGSD that was saved form a NY City shelter.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's great! I saw 2 beauties in the back of NYSP cars just a couple weeks ago. The one trooper was out playing with his. Check for seatbelts...play ball with the doggie...check for seatbelts...oh no...definitely play ball with the doggie


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Yes the state police really take good care of their dogs in NY. They all use my vet so I see them all the time with their dogs. Once one of the guys had a car accident and brought in the dog to be checked. I asked what was going on as there was a dozen state police cars there. I was told when a dogs gets hurt they all come in.


----------



## snipers215 (May 2, 2009)

What about the other 2 ??


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

I just have not been able to see them yet to take pictures myself so I can post them. One of the other dogs is a very small GSD so the police felt she was too small. Her name is Lilly and is a sister to my female, Zoe, who at the time I got her was the smallest and grew up to be the biggest. The other girl is also a plush coat black and tan. I will try to get pictures this week of them.


----------



## bigskyfarm (Mar 1, 2009)

What, specifically, are these dogs being trained to do? Who is training them?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

The state police have been training these dogs, they just have basic commands as it is at this age they get X-rayed and the decission is made to put more money into training for work or that they will not work out.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bumping these girls up. I am taking Zoe twice a week for Hydro so if anyone wants more information please PM me, I go on Monday and Thursday.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Three of these girls have been adopted out, but Sasha is still waiting for a home of her own. I just happen to be there today when one of the girls was going to her new home. They do have applications to fiill out, I was very happy to see that they where careful of where these dogs are going you even need to bring in the deed to your house. The couple seem to be very nice and I am sure that the dog will have a wonderful home.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Sasha still needs a home.


----------



## bigskyfarm (Mar 1, 2009)

she is beautiful. how bad are her hips?


----------

